# Clothing alterations



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a decent clothes alterations place? I've got a suit jacket that needs the sleeves shortening.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

1st floor MOE, Carrefour end there is a tailors I have clothing altered at


----------



## salemmm8 (Dec 11, 2008)

no sorry i dont know


----------

